# Best Football Stadiums below 5k



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

That's the point of the thread, read it again, here...

"What is your favourite small ground? old,new, all seated or part terraced!

Post your favourite!"

Now, where do you think most people will find their favorite stadium?


----------



## DenilsonUK (Jun 3, 2010)

Pelha said:


>


For a small stand, that is very nice.


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

http://dugopolje.labs360.com/360en/high/start.html
5.200, Croatian 3rd division...:lol:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

5000 seat Blackbaud Stadium in Charleston USA. Home of the 2nd division Charleston Battery


----------



## groby46 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lignano Sabbiadoro stadium 4,500


----------



## DenilsonUK (Jun 3, 2010)

It's a shame about the artificial pitch but the _Estadio Francisco Muñoz Pérez_ in Estepona, Spain, is decent enough for it's size (4,500).


----------



## NvdP (Feb 7, 2010)

Sportpark Nieuw Zuid, Katwijk - Holland. The official trainingfield of the national team and home of amateurclub KVV Quick Boys. The big tribune is called 'Dirk Kuyt Tribune' because Dirk starts his career by Quick Boys.





































1600 seats in Dirk Kuyt Tribune.
+/- 5000 places to stand.


----------



## valdano7007 (Aug 3, 2007)

I love this thread! Please post more!


----------



## PlavaGardaBP (Jul 8, 2014)

Stadium FK Backa from Backa Palanka, Serbia. 3000 seats. Two panels.
2. league.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Estadio Municipal Samuel Valk, Los Lagos, Los Ríos Region, Chile.
Capacity: 2.000
Host of local competitions.


----------

